# Road to Nationals



## psych (Apr 8, 2014)

OK...

Squat
raw
5x1	390
knee wraps
4x1 460
knee wraps and belt
3x2	530
2x1	600
suit straps down, knee wraps, belt
2x3  685

Bench press		5x1	225
		4x1	270
		3x2	315
		3x1	365
bench shirt
               3x4 525
Dumbbell fly		10x5	
triceps       10x5
biceps        10x5

Tomorrow I will squat again light and do some light stiff legs.

Everything felt good. My pec feels great but didn't want ot push it to much on the raw side.  I need to get my gear taken down a size because I lost weight.  I feel good and am ready to hit it hard! 


Black Sabbath: Heaven And Hell [Lyrics] - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 8, 2014)

You got this brother. When is nationals?


----------



## psych (Apr 8, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> You got this brother. When is nationals?



In the first weekend of June in Pittsburgh.


----------



## psych (Apr 9, 2014)

Getting shit ready for an exam tomorrow.
Running around getting people to doctor apps.
Eatting like crazy and I'm 225.  Does anybody know how to keep weight on while taking tren???  Any way i'm contacting andersonpower to get my suit straps tightened and shirt taken in a bit from the weight loss.

This is from last night. raw.
Squat:  reps/sets
5x1	355
4x1	425
3x2	495
3x4	565
Stiff legs 275 10x5


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 10, 2014)

psych said:


> Getting shit ready for an exam tomorrow.
> Running around getting people to doctor apps.
> Eatting like crazy and I'm 225.  Does anybody know how to keep weight on while taking tren???



Yeah, be me I jumped 3-4lbs when I started tren LOL and I am trying to go down. Want to trade problems?

What is your split?

Going to pick your brain on this one homie.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 10, 2014)

Bench press	reps/sets
	5x1	250 (felt great, really fast, no pauses)
	4x1	295
	3x2	340
	2x5	385
Deadlift
	3x1	355
	3x1	425
	3x2	495
	3x5	565 (fuck my life this was heavy, LOL)
Bench press/close grip
	5x1	225
	5x1	275
	4x4	315
Dumbbell fly		10x5	
Abs		10x5	

Training was good and fast 2 hours in and out. Sent my squat suit in to get the straps tightened. I always have them loose but need them tight after the weight loss. I'm walking around at 225. As long as i'm under 230 i'm happy cause that means the weight to 220 is easier.  Had the new shirt I got at Christmas sent in to get the sleeves shortened and the chest plate taken in.  Been eating like crazy and just getting stupid lean.  Just need to keep an eye on the fact that when you lose weight you lose support on tendons for heavy shit.


----------



## psych (Apr 10, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Yeah, be me I jumped 3-4lbs when I started tren LOL and I am trying to go down. Want to trade problems?
> 
> What is your split?
> 
> ...



cms-ms prep 3 then cms-ms prep. 10 weeks total perfect for Nationals :headbang:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 11, 2014)

psych said:


> cms-ms prep 3 then cms-ms prep. 10 weeks total perfect for Nationals :headbang:


Thanks homie,
Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 13, 2014)

friday

repsxsets
Squat		5	1	353
		4	1	423
		3	2	494
		3	5	564
Bench press		5	1	225
		4	1	270
	       3	     2	        315
		3	6	360
Dip (weighted)		4	5	
Leg press		5	5	
Good morning (standing)		5	5


----------



## psych (Apr 13, 2014)

Saturday
repsxsets
Deadlift up to knees	50%	3	1	353
		3	1	423
		3	2	494
		2	4	529
Incline bench press		3	6	
Lats		10	5	
Deadlift off boxes		4	1	423
		4	1	494
		3	2	564
		2	3	635
Squat (deep)		5	5	
Abs		8	4	

Starving!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 13, 2014)

psych said:


> Saturday
> repsxsets
> Deadlift up to knees	50%	3	1	353
> 3	1	423
> ...



WOW that is a ton of work...My hats off to you bro!

Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 15, 2014)

Bench press    repsxsets	
	 5x1	225
		4x1	275
		3x2	315
		3x5	365
Squat		5x1	355
		4x1	425
		3x2	495
		3x5	565
Bench press close grip
		5x1	250
		5x1	295
		4x4	340
Dumbbell fly		10x5	
Leg curl		8x5	
Good morning (standing)		5x5	(these are fuckin stupid lol)

Felt good...real good. Hungry and tired been up since 5:30 am doing clinical work.  Typing paper work now till my rotation tomorrow at 7 am. Wanna be in bed by midnight.  Getting my meals in when I can.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like your giving your pec one hell of a test.   Glad to see it holding up.  I am just in awe at the numbers you put up at your weight. It's just amazing! Good luck!


----------



## psych (Apr 15, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Looks like your giving your pec one hell of a test.   Glad to see it holding up.  I am just in awe at the numbers you put up at your weight. It's just amazing! Good luck!



I wish I was big like the bodybuilders some times, i'm just dense...like a dying star/black hole dense.  I sent all my gear in to get tightened up, so kickin it raw.  I'm sittin at 225 right now.  Been eating like crazy.

The nice thing abiut sheiko if you can hack it, all you do is the big 3.  Give it a few weeks and i'm gonna be fucked up. My pec feels really good, thats why i'm not going heavy raw on my bench. Been of the igf and mgf for almost 2 weeks now. Really want to get back on that.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 15, 2014)

psych said:


> Bench press    repsxsets
> 5x1	225
> 4x1	275
> 3x2	315
> ...



Those are some good number psych!!


----------



## psych (Apr 15, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Those are some good number psych!!



Not gonna lie when I saw Anasci as someone who posted on my log I thought I was in trouble for something I said! LOL


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol,  better behave!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking good psych!  
Maybe buy this and ed can read it to you between sets and save you study time for liftin.?


----------



## psych (Apr 16, 2014)

ironbuilt said:


> looking good psych!
> Maybe buy this and ed can read it to you between sets and save you study time for liftin.?




lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 17, 2014)

I like where this thread is going LOL


Hawk


----------



## psych (Apr 17, 2014)

Band pullls.....bar + weight + 150 band tension  reps/sets
		3x1	355 example 205 on bar plus 150 band = 355
		3x1	425
		3x2	495
		2x4	530 
Bench press		6	1	225
	5x1	275
		4x1	315
		3x2	340
		2x2	365
		1x1	385  
multiply 2board with 525 for 2x2 
Close grip		5x1	340
		5x1	295
	10x1	  225
Dumbbell fly		10x5	
Squat (deep)		4x5	did leg press instead
Abs		10x4	
biceps 15x4

Feel great and got my stuff!!! My equipment from andersonpowerlifting should be here tomorrow too!!!!  



Boom - YouTube


----------



## psych (Apr 19, 2014)

repsxsets
Squat		
5x1	353
		4x1	423
		3x2	494
		2x5	564
Bench press		5x1	225
		4x1	270
		3x2	315
		2x5	360
Dumbbell fly		10x5	
Squat		6x1	353
		6x1	423
		6x4	458
Shoulders		8x5	
Back extension		8x4	

This session was fuckin bullshit! I did it, but holy fuck...then i went to work at the club. Sooooo not in a good mood.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 19, 2014)

cheer up sir..shes not crying over spilled milk..
Glad the vids are now added ..great addition to the thread..

◇


----------



## psych (Apr 20, 2014)

Narrow grip bench press		5x1 225 
		4x1	275
		3x5	315
Low rack pulls below knee
		4x1	405
		4x1	460
		3x2	530
		3x4	600
Triceps		10x5	
Lats		10x5	
Abs		8x4	

I switched to sustanon and I now have a sore ass cheek, a huge hard bump in my shoulder, and a sore fuckin thigh from PIP.  This was brutal but got my girl back to my house so time to relax.

Have a great Easter every one!! He is risen!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 20, 2014)

psych said:


> Narrow grip bench press		5x1 225
> 4x1	275
> 3x5	315
> Low rack pulls below knee
> ...



For me every time I use Test prop it's like the first time...knot...knot...knot.

Happy Resurrection Day bro!

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey psych who broke the mirror behind the mono?.
Single long ester.  happy easter.....


----------



## psych (Apr 21, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Hey psych who broke the mirror behind the mono?.
> Single long ester.  happy easter.....



???????????? Dude it's been broke for months.....That kid dumped a 455 squat on me when I was spotting him and knocked me into it.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 21, 2014)

psych said:


> ???????????? Dude it's been broke for months.....That kid dumped a 455 squat on me when I was spotting him and knocked me into it.



Question here is why is t just now noticing this where the hell has been doing his squats? Lol


----------



## psych (Apr 21, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Question here is why is t just now noticing this where the hell has been doing his squats? Lol


 lol


----------



## psych (Apr 22, 2014)

repsxsets
Bench press	
         	5x1	250
		4x1	295
		3x2	340
		2x1	385
shirt no boards
                2x1 455
                2x1 520
                2x2 545  (not close to touching so gettin the shirt how i like it and ready to hammer heavier weights. I dont use boards because it teaches you a false way to bench.

Squat	
         	5x1	355
	      4 x1	425
		3x2	495
		3x1	565
  suit straps down 3x1  600 (no knee wraps for this first one, all of these were high cause the suit is tight.)
                            3x2 680
Bench press	close grip
                5x1	225
		4x1	275
		3x1	315
		2x5	365
Dumbbell fly		10x5	
Triceps		10x5	
Back extension		8x4	

I'm fuckin tired and this workout took forever! Luckily I've been at Lance's gym in Chicago.   Those guys are great spotters.


----------



## psych (Apr 24, 2014)

repsxsets
Deadlift up to knees	
                3x1	355
	        3x1	425
		3x2	495
		2x5	530

Pull - YouTube






Bench press	
         	5x1	225
		4x1	270
		3x2	315
		3x1	365
shirt no boards
                3x1  405
                3x1  495
                3x2   525
Deadlift from pins at knee	
          	3x1	425
		3x1	495
		3x2	565
		2x3	635
Squat (deep)		5x5	 405
Abs		8x4


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 25, 2014)

That's a lot of work right there and man I hated those partial DL's. I was still trying to tweak my form after working with Ed and it seamed those just threw me off.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2014)

Hell yes Psych..:sHa_thumb2:


----------



## psych (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok....
I scored really really high on a standard test so I got today off from school .

Broke my shit up into a morning and a evening.

This is the morning session.
repsxsets
Squat	
        	5x1	385 raw
		4x1	460 wraps 
		3x2	540 wraps, belt
		2x1	600 warps, belt
                2x1 640 wraps, belt, suit straps down
                2x2 735 wraps, belt, suit straps up
Bench press	
         	5x1	225
		4x1	275
		3x2	315
		2x2	365
	        1x1 405
shirt
               3x1 495
               2x1 545
               1x2 600
 hammer strength incline bench 10x5 30sec breaks.

fucking starving, i'm under 225 so that good. Any body hae suggestions something i can take to really stim my appetite? Prob gonna order some IGF-LR3.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 25, 2014)

Have you tried ghrp6?  Injectable b12 works well too.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 25, 2014)

By the way,  those are some incredible numbers for under 225!


----------



## psych (Apr 25, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> By the way,  those are some incredible numbers for under 225!



LOL thanks. But I can tell you guys are bodybuilders cause this is average weight...i ain't nothin special.  I'm gonna run igf-lr3 at 20mcg a day, or maybe 40 pwo and in the am on off days.  The ghrp is to much $$$$ cause i would need alot. I'll save that stuff for when i'm off cycle.  Magnus you the mother fuckin man!!!


----------



## psych (Apr 26, 2014)

didn't do the night time workout.

It was squats and some hypers.

Did a few sets of swuats up to 500 then said fuck this and went to do arms.

My leg is SOOOOO fuckin tender from the test susp that i couldn't squat.  Went to work crabby.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 26, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Question here is why is t just now noticing this where the hell has been doing his squats? Lol



Regular old power rack for me . Tryed mono when they were first coming into use years ago. Never felt right without a walkout to set up. 
I just never felt right though I'm sure if I learned it would be 
a big help when i start squatting something substantial again. 
I'm easing in and trying to stay healthy Using very light wts right now.
Our gym has so much broken shit in it it is hard to keep track. 
T


----------



## psych (Apr 27, 2014)

reps/sets
Deadlift	
         	3x1	353
		3x1	423
		3x2	494
		2x5	564
Bench press	close grip
         	5x1	225
		5x1	270
		4x4	315
Dip		4x5	*
(*did inclines, old wreslting/judo/injury I WILL seperate my shoulder doin dips!)
Triceps		8x5	
Leg extension		8x5	
Abs		10x4	

Horrible night at the club, I hate older drunk .  FYI bouncers cannot DETAIN people at the bar if they are drunk.  

TMRW I have a huge session. Close to 800 on the squat...shit gettin real LOL.


----------



## psych (Apr 29, 2014)

repsxsets
Bench press
		5x1	250
		4x1	295
		3x2	340
		2x1	385
                2x2  405
shirt          3x1  495
                 2x3   565
Squat
		5x1	353
		4x1	423
		3x1	495
		2x2	565
		1x1	635 (fell forward....thanks spotters!!!)
suit straps down 
                685 2x2
                straps up    1x2  765
Dumbbell bench press		6x5	
Dumbbell fly		10\x5	
Leg curl		8x5	

I can't wait till the end of next week i can go back to training in the am and splitting my sessions up into morning and night.


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 29, 2014)

psych said:


> repsxsets
> Bench press
> 5x1	250
> 4x1	295
> ...



There is nothing better than getting in two-fers  everyday!


----------



## psych (Apr 29, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> There is nothing better than getting in two-fers  everyday!



And a big fuckin nap between them!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2014)

Good job moose... im still following here.  Wheres ME? Lol


----------



## psych (Apr 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Good job moose... im still following here.  Wheres ME? Lol



He tore his quad.


----------



## psych (Apr 30, 2014)

Deadlift	
        	3x1	355
		3x1	425
		3x2	495
		3x5	565
Didn't do the bench workout part, Mom had physical therapy.  And being a care taker and having a family full of dipshits who never help out kinda, for once, gave me a break.  So I ate, slept, studied, and relaxed.  Feels good.....


----------



## psych (May 2, 2014)

a.m. workout 
repsxsets
Squat	
         	5x1	355
		4x1	425
		3x2	495
	        2x2	575
suit straps down.      2x3   680

Tired......


----------



## psych (May 3, 2014)

Friday pm workout repsxsets
Bench press	
        	5	1	225
		4	1	270
		3	2	315
		3	6	360
Dumbbell fly		10	5	
Triceps		10	5	
Squat (deep)		4	5	
Abs		10	4


----------



## psych (May 6, 2014)

repsxsets
Bench press
		5x1	250	
		4x1	295	
		3x2	340	
		2x1	385	
SHIRT       3x1  495
                2x3  550
Squat	
        	5x1	355	
		4x1	425	
		3x2	495	
		2x1	565	
		2x1	599
Suit straps down  2x2 	680
       straps up       2x2      725
Bench press/close grip
         	5x1	225	
		4x1	275
		3x1	315	
	        3x4	365	
Dumbbell fly		10x5		
Triceps		10x5		
Back extension		8x4		`


----------



## psych (May 8, 2014)

repsxsets
Deficit deadlift	standing on 100 pound plate.
        	3x1	355
		3x2	425
		2x4	495
Bench press	
        	5x1	225
		4x1	275
		3x2	315
		3x3	365
shirt          3x2 495
Deadlift from pins above knee

        	3x1	460
		3x1	530
		3x2	600
	        2x3	670  put straps on, grip was killin me. I used a smooth bar.
Squat (deep)		4x5	 405
Abs		8x4	

-Started Anadrol today.
- body weight at 228
-new test suspension fuckin hurts after shots, red, swollen, stiff, eating ibuprofen like candy with this shit.  My body always freaks when I start new stuff, just got use to sustanon.  
-no new injuries thank God!!
-taking openers and maxes next wednesday.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 8, 2014)

psych said:


> test suspension fuckin hurts after shots, red, swollen, stiff, eating ibuprofen like candy with this shit.  My body always freaks when I start new stuff, just got use to sustanon.
> -no new injuries thank God!!
> -taking openers and maxes next wednesday.



Lol,  same here.  Is it water-based?  .5ml puts a 3/4" on my arms just from swelling.


----------



## psych (May 8, 2014)

from iv with dbol in it. Love it! But I use 1ml 2 hrs before workouts on m/w/f.


----------



## psych (May 11, 2014)

Friday my gf graduated college with masters so went ot that in a.m. gym for a quick pump work out and then latino dinner dance thing...it was awesome.

saturday:
repsxsets
 Deadlift		3x1	365
		3x1	425
		3x2	495
		3x5	565
Bench press		5x1	225
		5x1	275
		5x5	315
Triceps		10x5	
Leg extension		10x5	
Abs		8x4

This all felt great and easy!!!  Wednesday I take my openers and see where i'm at with my maxes.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 11, 2014)

Lifts and training are looking real strong man. Gonna kick some ass!

Hawk


----------



## psych (May 13, 2014)

repsxsets
Squat	
         	3	1	353
		3	2	423
		3	2	494
		2	3	529
Bench press	
         	3	1	225
		3	1	270
		3	2	315
		2	3	338
Dumbbell fly		8x4	
Abs		10x3	 (i got some sweet abs)

Feel awesome! Gonna tear shit up Wednesday.


----------



## psych (May 14, 2014)

Ok....
squat
barx10
135x5
225x3
315x3
405x1
495x1
585x1
suit straps down
685x1
suit up
785x1
835x1 smidge high
865x1 high, almost fell forward. EAsy just couldn t feel depth, willuse a caller at nats.

Bench
225x10
315x5
405x1
shirt
495x2
585x1
635x1  cunt hair from touching!
Body weight 225.
Tried bloating last night. Will open with 765 on squat and 585 on bench. 

Will deadlift tonight at lances. Eating and maybe a nap.  feel good


----------



## psych (May 15, 2014)

deadlift
nailed 675


----------



## psych (May 16, 2014)

repsxsets
Squat
           	3x1	355	
	        3x1	425	
		3x2	495	
		2x2	565
suit straps down   2x4 700	
Bench press	close grip
                3x1	225	
		3x1	270	
		3x2	315
Did on machine my bicep tendon is sore and I don't want to aggravate it.	
		3x6	365*hammer machine 4 45's on each side.
Dumbbell fly		10x5		

This is my a.m. workout.  Goin back tonight to squat and do stiff legs.  228 right now....love anadrol. 100mg ed.  The sustanon is killin me with pip and swelling.  Any vets here know how to make the shots not kill me?


----------



## psych (May 17, 2014)

pm workout

I squatted....big FUCKIN surprise


----------



## psych (May 19, 2014)

am workout  repsxsets
Squat	
        	3x1	355
         	3x1	425
		3x2	495
		3x1	565	
		2x1	610	
straps down 680 3x2
straps up 730 2x2


----------



## psych (May 20, 2014)

pm benched touched 585.
Really really tired from the anadrol.
Bicep tendinitis in both arms.
Hungry as fuck....all the time...people say anadrol kills their appetite, never had that problem. Just always really really really tired.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 20, 2014)

Keep at it psych..  stretch those dam arms out brutha on a cable machine one arm at a time and let the stack do the work as you relax.  Im Still readn ..


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 20, 2014)

lol they said go wide with your stance and deep they said


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 21, 2014)

What in the hell is that ^^^^^^^?

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 21, 2014)

Lol I have no clue figured y'all would enlighten me?


----------



## psych (May 21, 2014)

da faq?!?!


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 21, 2014)

Just had to give you a little laugh brother


----------



## psych (May 21, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Just had to give you a little laugh brother


.


----------



## psych (May 22, 2014)

AM workout session deadlifted and went home, back is to pumped to handle anything 600+.  Kept falling alseep, really lethargic....

Went home and took nap. Went in later and did chin ups, back work and pump shit. Did a 585 raw pin press for 2 then a single.

Got sushi again, leg is hurting bad from sus shot.  Can't wait to be done with it. Anadrol makes me so hungry im back up at 235.  All good. Really needed a few days to pig out and heal. Going to bed early.


----------



## psych (May 23, 2014)

squatted worked up to 565 for 3x5 speed.
back, arms, shoulder pumps work.  got move that anadrol around lol!
Mixed my sus with tren and heated it under hot water for 10 sec to warm it up, really cut down on pip.  gonna see over the next few days if this wors in the long run, if not gonna buy some grape seed oil.


----------



## psych (May 27, 2014)

Saturday light chest and arms.

ATE...SLEPT..AND FUCKED...ALLLLLL WEEKEND.  It was awesome 

Swear I'm gonna marry my g/f.   

Sent squat suit in last week, never got it back.  Thats a problem cause if it's tight tight then i need to tretch it so i can hit depth, which means i need heavy weight.  But i need to recover and my lower left errector on my back is shot so thats a problem.  But gettin pumped for the meet!  Hope everyone had a great and safe holiday weekend.


----------



## psych (May 27, 2014)

am workout
bench
225 3x1
275 3x1
315 3x2
365 2x3
shirt
520 2x2
565 1x1 touched and paused
Flys 6x4

Going in later to do light squats. Tren 100mg ed now, and 150mg anadrol ed, next week 200mg ed of anadrol leading up to meet.....fun fun. I'm 228.


----------



## psych (May 29, 2014)

Deadlifts
405x3
495x3
545 2x2
545+band 1x2
abs 10x4

Upping the anadrol makes me sooooo fuckin hungry, I just dropped 70$ on sushi...again. NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 29, 2014)

You're getting string as fuck brother


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 29, 2014)

*strong


----------



## psych (May 29, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> *strong



I knew what ya meant bro...thanks!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 29, 2014)

Fuk me. Weights a flyin up, chemistry is in session , and a marriage possible ?   I see it all psych..  kkkool bro....


----------



## psych (May 31, 2014)

repsxsets
Squat	
         	3x1	353	
		3x1	423	
		3x2	494	
		2x3	529	
Bench press
		3x1	225	
	3x1	275	
		3x2	315	
		2x4	365	
Dumbbell fly		6x3		
Good morning (sitting)		4x4	

Easy easy easy....nice and light. Weigh in 228 feelin mean and lean!!! Fuckin lets do this shit!!!!   Prepping for the weight cut. It should be easy. If any body wants me to post the weight cut process post. If I get enough posts of people asking I'll do it.

FUCKING LOVE ANADROL!!!!!!


----------



## IRONFIST (May 31, 2014)

Beast!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 31, 2014)

I'd love for you to post your weight cut.   Although I don't post often, I really enjoy following your log.   I am amazed at what you do! 



psych said:


> repsxsets
> Squat
> 3x1	353
> 3x1	423
> ...


----------



## psych (Jun 3, 2014)

deadlift
3x1 365
3x1 425
1x3 495

bench 225x3
275x3
315x3x1

Easy sodium and water loading, only have to drop like 8 pounds, really easy.

Buddy Derek Kendall got picked up by Universal-Animal.  To bad he hurt his leg at the meet with his opener but I know he'll come bac and get that 1,000+


----------



## psych (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok so sitting around cutting weight on my last food day. Im uner 225 so looks like no sweat time !  

Took saline laxative now just waiting to shit, ate a shit ooad of celery yesterday. Fiber mother fucker.

So I bloated uo to 233 on monday and now am under 225. All through diet and water manipulation.  Got bags packed for flight tmrw at 5am. And got my list of shit to buy when I get there. Hotel doesnt have a scale so hopefully o can get a cheap shitty one at target.

Keep u guys upated.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 5, 2014)

Awesome news on Derek , next hes gonna be doin u tubes and makin Hyphy mud.  
Good update psych thanks for no reverse fountain pics


----------



## psych (Jun 9, 2014)

Results from nationals....

I bombed out on the bench 

I did an easy weight cut and weighed in at 217.9
bloated back up to 228 and went to the meet that was not run really that well.  Alot of fucked up shit went on in the flights but I'm use to that happening it's the spice of competition. But alot of things went wrong on meet day.
1. Other guys I was going with bailed last minute. Leaving me with no handlers and no help at the meet. Do-able but it sucks.

2. I misloaded the kilo plates in warm up and took 6 reds (55) instead on 45's. So my last raw squat of 585 was 715....ouch

3. Squat had no one to call my depth so failed my opener on 1st attempt for being high  with 765. BURIED it on second and then was tired from wrapping own knee and prepping suit and failed at lock out with 804 on 3rd.

4. Bench opened with easy 565, took it out, TOUCHED, threw it up, locked out, got rack command, and then got 3 reds! Was told my right arm LOCKED OUT after MY LEFT.  Fair enough, that is a rule.  2ND attempt same thing. Then on 3rd attempt was going up even, held it to lock out even, then judge said to take it as I was locking out. Crowd booed and so did other lifters...i got pissed but called it a day.

We had World Judges at the meet which is cool because they hammer the rules, and hammered EVERYONE. So it was fair across the board so no complaints from me. Just mad that this is the first meet I have ever bombed at.

What I learned:
1. Never doing a meet without my guys there and a handler.
2. Tren sucks compared to Deca.  Tren just stripped fat off me and let me keep some good strength.  I always hated tren for this reason, and FOR ME IT TAKES FOR EVER TO KICK IN AND THE STRENGTH GAINS AIN'T THAT IMPRESSIVE, but as trying something new, back to NPP.
3. No more Sustanon. Back to long esters like cyp cause the eod shots killed me. And I always get horrible pip from prop in the sustanon.
4. I will bulk back up and piggy  back on the gains made to make my self more efficient while staying closer to 220. I didn't have to do sauna time and it made a difference. 
5. Every time I sent my suit or gear in to get refitted I lost more weight by the time it got back....tren.

Now back to a base building workout for the next 8-10 weeks and adding some serious size.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 9, 2014)

Either way brother you rocked it. Idc what anyone says love following your posts and threads. Great job worlds next?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2014)

SHIT.  Wish I was there I woulda helped as I know importance of just meet comrades in itself.. but..now you know.. next ones yours and I will need a meet date for my calendar.


----------



## psych (Jun 9, 2014)

I may or may not do worlds.
1. School might be hectic to take off and run to France.
2. It's in France $$$
3. World team is picked. I'm a shoe in for 220 but still need to be picked. 

Hey IB you would of laughed cause I got threatened with a suspension after my 3rd bench cause I was swearing so loud back stage the crowd heard me.  There was a bar in the green room too.......


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2014)

Shit I woulda missed ya and been at the bar adding to your tab.    I can visualize fbombs flyin like fighter planes and did we spit   ? Lol.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 10, 2014)

psych said:


> Results from nationals....
> 
> I bombed out on the bench
> 
> ...



It looks like you took away a lot from the meet. Totally blows when you don't have handlers...they are critical to performance. Like a pit crew for Nascar. 

It looks like your getting right back on the horse, just have a few more cheeseburgers first.

Got my meet this Saturday, gotta take it down 10lbs. Here goes.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Jun 10, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> It looks like you took away a lot from the meet. Totally blows when you don't have handlers...they are critical to performance. Like a pit crew for Nascar.
> 
> It looks like your getting right back on the horse, just have a few more cheeseburgers first.
> 
> ...



Bro if you need help with cut contact me I got you


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## psych (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm off this week

Then start my cruise on 1 cc of sustanon a week and 20mcg igf-lr3 am and 20mcg-lr3 before bed.

Might start a new log for that.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 10, 2014)

I would love to see how cruising affects the strength of someone of your caliber.  Are you doing the lr3 subq?


----------



## Jim550 (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted bro but the good thing is like Hawk said you took a lot away from that meet.


----------



## psych (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm in trouble when I go back to the gym though.....


----------



## psych (Jun 10, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I would love to see how cruising affects the strength of someone of your caliber.  Are you doing the lr3 subq?



I go IM, just AA and IGF...no bac.
Take 20mg of tamox and 12.5 aromasin ed. I get strong when I take nolva.
Base cycle is a bodybuilding workout with power moves.  And the fucking hack squat machine...hate that thing.:banghead:


----------

